# Dust collector "upgrade"



## donkon (Oct 5, 2007)

This whole adventure started with the purchase of a used 6" x 89" edge sander. Using a 2 HP, two bagger dust collector with an 11" impeller and running 20' of 4" hose, I was able to collect about 50% of the dust through the 3 1/2" port, sigh…

Truth be told, I was looking for an inspiration/excuse to upgrade my system !

The addition of a top canister six years ago did eliminate "the puff of dust" at start up but cost me a small amount of CFM and the filter required regular cleaning. AND, I absolutely hated the bottom clamp/bag arrangement when reinstalling the bag after dumping 

Much shopping later I decided I didn't want to spend + $4000. The US to Cdn dollar exchange is at ~ 30% right now plus shipping to Canada is a killer. The ClearVue was the top contender but I decided for a one man shop, using one tool at a time, I didn't really Need that much more CFM.

Instead, I chose to use my existing motor/impeller, add a Oneida Super Dust Deputy, a 35-gallon bin, a Wynn filter and a remote control.

Thanks mostly to Bill Pentz's site and his static pressure calculator I was able to better understand static pressure losses and design my piping runs.

The collector part of the build was fairly straight forward but one doesn't quite realize how many tools one has Until you have to convert all their dust ports from 4" to 5" 

My anemometer arrived after construction was complete but I guesstimate I was generating about 350 CFM with the old system. Collection was adequate with decent dust ports on each machine, fine dust collection at the other end was not. Probably three times a year I would turn on my spray booth fan and use my air hose to "clean up" the shop.

The new system is averaging 460 - 516 CFM with a velocity of 3380 - 3900 ft/min.

There are now no hoses to trip on, dust bin emptying is a breeze, CFM has improved, the clean out box on the Wynn filter has less dust in it than there is on my coffee table….

Cost was roughly $2200 Cdn, I am one happy camper !

Old system..










New system.










Over view, the clearance to the bottom of the 5" main spiral pipe is 6' 4".










Band saw close up.










Thickness planer close up.










And the edge sander that started it all. I made an angled work table (it didn't have one) to take advantage of the full width of the belt and the new collection port has been moved forward so the center of the 5" port is at the front of the belt.










Cheers, Don


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Excellent setup.
You've got some nice machines too.

What kind of mortiser is that?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I like your setup. A couple questions.
You said putting the canister cost you cfm versus the bags. Everyone has always said the it will increase because there is much more surface area vs a bag filter. Was the decrease after use and dust buildup inside, or from the start?

Also, where did you get the 5" hose? Early on, before I went with 6" ducting and hose, I was going to try to use 5" hose with the same setup you have but I had a problem sourcing any, and what I found was too heavy or way out of the price range of 4" or 6".


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a great setup! On my list of things to do for sure. First on my list - insulate and put up the interior walls.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Really great shop, wish I could have one similar. Thanks for the details of the setup. larry


----------



## donkon (Oct 5, 2007)

> Excellent setup.
> You ve got some nice machines too.
> 
> What kind of mortiser is that?
> ...


Thank you.

The mortiser is a Canwood Industrial, a House of Tools brand model. Now out of business..

Cheers, Don


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Heck of set up!


----------



## donkon (Oct 5, 2007)

> I like your setup. A couple questions.
> You said putting the canister cost you cfm versus the bags. Everyone has always said the it will increase because there is much more surface area vs a bag filter. Was the decrease after use and dust buildup inside, or from the start?
> 
> Also, where did you get the 5" hose? Early on, before I went with 6" ducting and hose, I was going to try to use 5" hose with the same setup you have but I had a problem sourcing any, and what I found was too heavy or way out of the price range of 4" or 6".
> - AZWoody


Thank you.

The decrease was right from the start.

I believe there was some confusion with the salesperson when I purchased the canister for $200. In hindsight I believe it was meant for a smaller collector, ie., a 1 1/2 HP. By the time I built a step down ring to install it, I decided to just keep it. IIRC my no name collector's OD was 3/4" larger than the "Craftex" canister.

I also had a problem sourcing the gray 5" hose, the only place in Canada where I could find some was at Busy Bee Tools. I paid $120 for 30', roughly the same cost as the 5" metal spiral.

Cheers, Don


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Upgrading from a bag to a cannister substantially increases CFM. Adding a separator (like an SDD) DECREASES flow rates. It makes it easier to get rid of collected dust (more goes in the can, less into the filter), but it impedes the flow of air through the system. Changing from a plastic bag to a can to collect chips doesn't affect CFM unless you screw up.

I suspect Don got a lot more CFM through upgrading his duct runs.

His before picture shows a cannister filter, if not a Wynn 35A, a close cousin to it. The after picture shows a different Wynn filter. There are differences in flow rates for different cannister filters, but they are much less significant than between any cannister and a bag.


----------



## wdwrkr (Mar 8, 2010)

Yours is the second system I've seen with what appears to be a motor intended for horizontal operation, mounted vertically. 
I am given to understand that such motors lack a proper thrust bearing at the shaft end that is capable of supporting the weight of the rotor and impeller. These motors typically will use a plastic and/or metal washer since thrust loading along the shaft is minimal when oriented horizontally.

In the first case, my friend's system uses a 12" impeller and has been running for a couple of years on an occasional basis with no problem. I am curious to know if yours is doing well, and if others have used this setup, how theirs are doing.


----------



## donkon (Oct 5, 2007)

Only two ? You're not looking hard enough 

I have yet to confirm with a bearing expert if this is indeed going to be an issue. Meanwhile, I'm keeping an ear tuned to any unusual noises…

What I can tell you is that on a number of occasions I have inspected the motor after running the system continuously for at least an hour, the impeller side of the motor is barely warm and the top end is cool to the touch. So it is actually running "cooler" than it was in the horizontal position.

Cheers, Don


----------

